# Taarabt-Napoli: 8M al QPR, la trattativa decolla. Addio Milan?



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2014)

Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, il prossimo anno il Milan potrebbe trovarsi a dover fronteggiare le giocate di Taarabt, giocatore avuto a disposizione da gennaio a maggio. Sul marocchino, infatti, si è fiondato il Napoli che avrebbe offerto 8M al QPR e 1,5M per 4 anni al giocatore. Il Napoli vuole chiudere prima del raduno.


----------



## Djici (28 Giugno 2014)

nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## The P (28 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, il prossimo anno il Milan potrebbe trovarsi a dover fronteggiare le giocate di Taarabt, giocatore avuto a disposizione da gennaio a maggio. Sul marocchino, infatti, si è fiondato il Napoli che avrebbe offerto 8M al QPR e 1,5M per 4 anni al giocatore. Il Napoli vuole chiudere prima del raduno.



che tristezza.
Eravamo il milan che doveva giocare calcio spettacolo e adesso per una manciata di spiccci, perchè di questo si tratta, siluriamo l'unico giocatore che ha fatto vedere un pò di gioco del calcio dall'addio di Ibra in poi. Pazzesco!
Forza Adel, spero che farai benissimo anche altrove.


----------



## gabuz (28 Giugno 2014)

Società, giocatori e procuratori si parlano tra loro. Taarabt sa già se il Milan ha intenzione o meno di riscattarlo. Se così fosse ci aspetterà, ovviamente non in eterno, ma ci aspetterà


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2014)

Complimenti davvero, this is Milan


----------



## Pivellino (28 Giugno 2014)

Taarabt non tradisce cit®


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, il prossimo anno il Milan potrebbe trovarsi a dover fronteggiare le giocate di Taarabt, giocatore avuto a disposizione da gennaio a maggio. Sul marocchino, infatti, si è fiondato il Napoli che avrebbe offerto 8M al QPR e 1,5M per 4 anni al giocatore. Il Napoli vuole chiudere prima del raduno.



Un errore di strategia questo inspiegabile.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Giugno 2014)

Ma una squadra che ha Callejon, Mertens, Insigne e HAmsik 
che se ne fà di Taarabt? 
lo usa come magazziniere?

bufala


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Giugno 2014)

Che tristezza infinita.



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma una squadra che ha Callejon, Mertens, Insigne e HAmsik
> che se ne fà di Taarabt?
> lo usa come magazziniere?



Insigne non vale il piede destro di Taarabt, Hamsik magari lo vendono.
E anche se non lo vendessero giocando in Champions hanno bisogno di alternative.
Le squadre che almeno nelle intenzioni vogliono competere ragionano in questo modo.


----------



## raducioiu (28 Giugno 2014)

Mi dispiace parecchio e trovo assurdo esserselo lasciati sfuggire. Comunque 1,5 milioni all'anno... alla faccia di chi continua a credere a certi esperti di mercato e ai 3 milioni per Taarabt, 3 milioni per Muntari, ecc...



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma una squadra che ha Callejon, Mertens, Insigne e HAmsik


Può sempre vendere qualcuno, poi Insigne credo che lo sappiano che non è nulla di che... l'anno scorso in campionato ha segnato quanto Taarabt in una manciata di partite.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Giugno 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Che tristezza infinita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i 4 del Napoli sono tutti superiori, compreso Insigne in grande crescita, senza contare che è un prodotto del vivaio pertanto molto utile nelle competizioni internazionali

se il Napoli come dici vuole competere in europa non cede nessuno dei 4


----------



## Jaqen (28 Giugno 2014)

Sì e noi c'abbiamo 25 milioni per Iturbe


----------



## raducioiu (28 Giugno 2014)

Per Insigne secondo me prosegue solo l'effetto allucinogeno della doppietta in finale di Coppa Italia (fino a una settimana prima veniva fischiato).


----------



## MisterBet (28 Giugno 2014)

Onestamente mi dispiacerebbe ma dovesse mai arrivare Iturbe me ne farei rapidamente una ragione...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Giugno 2014)

Il miglior giocatore della scorsa stagione. E andiamo ancora dietro a Kakà e compagnia bella


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2014)

Resta da capire se l'interesse sia reale oppure se sia un'uscita dei vari procuratori del ragazzo per sondare


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Onestamente mi dispiacerebbe ma dovesse mai arrivare Iturbe me ne farei rapidamente una ragione...



Si ma infatti, alla fine tutto dipenda da chi arriva, se arriva un esterno come si deve chi se ne frega di Adel


----------



## Albijol (28 Giugno 2014)

Mi darebbe enormemente fastidio


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2014)

Ma dopo l'arrivo di Menez si sapeva che non l'avremmo riscattato eh, giocheremo con el-honda-Menez.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Giugno 2014)

8 milioni per taarabt noi non li metteremo mai  al massimo rinnovo del prestito, sennò ciao


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Giugno 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Onestamente mi dispiacerebbe ma dovesse mai arrivare Iturbe me ne farei rapidamente una ragione...


Concordo.

Poi magari vendono Hamsik e lo danno a noi


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2014)

Sposto in calciomercato, notizia che riguarda il Napoli in se visto che non è più nostro ma è tornato al Qpr.


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ma dopo l'arrivo di Menez si sapeva che non l'avremmo riscattato eh, giocheremo con el-honda-Menez.



Io non credo sia Menez che lo fa saltare, io credo che a farlo saltare sia un ipotetico arrivo nuovo

Alla fine li davanti sulla lista dei partenti ci sono Kakà, Robinho, Birsa, Saponara, Niang sicuri. Il posto è evidente che per il marocchino ci sarebbe numericamente.


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Giugno 2014)

Mi sembra strano veramente. O vogliamo ridimensionarci o forse (ma poco ci credo) vorremmo prendere un esterno migliore. Ma con 8 mln chi prendi?


----------



## Frikez (28 Giugno 2014)

Quando ufficializzeremo Iturbe vediamo quanti rimpiangeranno Taarabt


----------



## Jaqen (28 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quando ufficializzeremo Iturbe vediamo quanti rimpiangeranno Taarabt


Intanto lo dobbiamo ufficializzare


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2014)

Non mi taglierei le vene se prendiamo Iturbe.
Teoricamente Menez va a sostituire Taarabt: come caratteristiche sono anche simili.

Al Napoli lo vedo bene perché sviluppa quel tipo di gioco in cui Taarabt può risultare importante con le sue incursioni.

In ogni caso penso che Taarabt non sia entusiasta di rimanere al Milan, soprattutto se ci sono di lui squadre che possono giocare in Europa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2014)

Sarebbe da pazzi non riscattarlo ..


----------



## Djici (28 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quando ufficializzeremo Iturbe vediamo quanti rimpiangeranno Taarabt



io si.

a quel prezzo e una cosa assurda non prenderlo.

taarabt gioca a destra, a sinistra e pure al centro in caso di 4231.


----------



## raducioiu (28 Giugno 2014)

Iturbe comunque dobbiamo ancora vederlo giocare in un contesto diverso dal Verona... io credo sia forte, però aspetterei ad esaltarlo troppo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quando ufficializzeremo Iturbe vediamo quanti rimpiangeranno Taarabt



Io preferisco Taarabt a turbo


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2014)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Iturbe comunque dobbiamo ancora vederlo giocare in un contesto diverso dal Verona... io credo sia forte, però aspetterei ad esaltarlo troppo.



Giusto ma anche Taarabt lo dobbiamo vedere 18 mesi di fila. E' ovvio che intanto sarebbero da prendere entrambi.


----------



## raducioiu (29 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Giusto ma anche Taarabt lo dobbiamo vedere 18 mesi di fila. E' ovvio che intanto sarebbero da prendere entrambi.


E' vero, solo che per Taarabt nel peggiore dei casi perdevi 7 milioni, con Iturbe la posta in palio è molto più alta.


----------



## Frikez (29 Giugno 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io preferisco Taarabt a turbo


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Giugno 2014)

Ma pensavate veramente che sarebbe stato riscattato anche senza napoli o iturbe?? Ormai è chiaro da tempo che non rientra nei nostri piani


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Giugno 2014)

E' chiaro che è una scelta più tecnica che economica però a quel prezzo andava fatto a prescindere, spazio ne avrebbe trovato.


----------



## Djici (29 Giugno 2014)

quando vedremo adel fare sfracelli l'anno prossimo... e quando lo cederano per almeno 20 millioni l'anno successivo ci sara da piangere.


----------



## juventino (29 Giugno 2014)

Non saprei se Taarabt sia più forte di Iturbe, ma di certo il marocchino ha dimostrato di più e a quella cifra per me è un ottimo acquisto.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Giugno 2014)

Non andava lasciato soprattutto perchè in questo modo so va a rinforzare una diretta concorrente.


----------



## Milo (29 Giugno 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io preferisco Taarabt a turbo



anch'io, costa 4 volte meno, e il resto dei soldi potevi rifarti il centrocampo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Giugno 2014)

Comunque la notizia non ha più avuto riscontri, sbaglio ?


----------

